# Angeln in Borkum



## SahneBanane (5. Juni 2011)

Hallo liebe Angler,
ich fahre am 13 Juni nach Borkum, dort bleib ich bis 20 Juni.
Da ich erst 12 Jahre alt bin und ich dieses Jahr die Fischerprüfung geschaft hab, möchte ich gerne in Borkum angel. Ich fische bei uns zuhause in Bayern auf Karpfen, Hecht usw. mit einer Steckrute 2.70m länge (meine neue ) und noch andere.
Ich stelle folgende Fragen an euch:

- Darf ich einfach so fischen (Lizenz usw)
- Was kann ich fangen & wie ?
- Welchen Köder?
- Was muss ich alles mitnehmen ?
- Wo sind die meisten Fische?

Also ich hab gehört man fängt auch Hornhechte?
Weil ich unbedingt mal einen fangen wollte, wäre es nett wenn ihr mir paar Tipps gebt.
Möchte von Küste aus fischen, da ich keine anderen Methoden hab rauszufahren^^

Also möchte im Meer angeln, nicht in den Binnengewässern.

Ich wünsche euch noch einen schönen Sonntagabend,

mfg. Sandro


----------



## sugi (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Borkum*

Hallo Sandro !
Das Thema-besonders mit der "Erlaubnis" -würde mich auch interessieren .....was man so fängt-und womit ?
Hat denn wirklich keiner Ahnung und ein paar Tip`s für den jungen Mann ?????
LG Sugi


----------



## aalk47 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Borkum*

ohne die angelei zu kennen, oder dort jemals gewesen zu sein:

man munkelt von wolfsbarschen ... 

auf dem luftbild sehen die buhnen im westen und der hafen im suedosten barschig aus.


----------



## sugi (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Borkum*

Hehe  da haben wir ja schon mal was !Wolfsbarsche !
Munkelt  vielleicht noch mal jemand von anderen Fischen und Erlaubnissen??? Freiwillige bitte vor |bla:
Gruß Sugi !


----------



## supercook (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Borkum*

Hallo Sahne-Banane,übrigends cooler Name.
 Ich habe 3 Jahre lang auf Borkum gearbeitet,und habe dort in meiner Freizeit natürlich auch gefischt.
Von den Buhnen aus kannst du erfolgreich auf Hornis und auch Wolfsbarsche angeln.
Aber bitte vorsichtig sein,die Buhnen sind sehr rutschig.

Wolfsbarsche habe ich am besten bei auflaufenden Wasser mit flach laufenden Wobblern gefangen,Hornhechte fängt man sehr gut auf kleine Spinner oder Fischfetzen und Sandaalen.(Kann man gut senken)

Kleiner Tipp,nehme den ersten gefangenen Hornhecht und schneide dort Fetzen heraus.Das ist der ultimative Köder
Anbieten kannst du das mit der Wasserkugel,4 oder 6er Haken und ca 1 -bis 1,5m Monovorfach.Bei schönen sonnigen Wetter solltest du eigentlich nicht als Schneider nach Hause gehen.
Eine Angellizens brauchst du nicht
Falls du doch den Süßwasserfischen nachstellen möchtest,der Angelverein Borkum bewirtschaftet auch einen See,der mit Karpfen,Zander,Schleien und aalen besetzt wurde.Dort konnte ich meinen bisher grössten Aal mit 4 Pfund fangen,ein Borkumer fing dort sogar mal einen von über 7!!!! Pfund.
Also angeltechnisch sollte bei dir echt keine Langeweile aufkommen


----------



## SahneBanane (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Borkum*

Hi ;D
Schon mal danke für die nützlichen Antworten.
Hab paar Video geguckt und hab gesehen, dass es mit einer sbirolino Montage gut geht, also Hornis zufangen. Hab mir gleich 3 Stück gekauft 
Geht das auch auf Borkum ? 
Also mit Fetzen aufn Hackn ?


----------



## SahneBanane (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Borkum*

Morgen 4 Uhr früh gehts los 
Werde wenn wir da sind gleich mal ausprobieren


----------



## sugi (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Borkum*

Wünsch Dir ein dickes Petri -Heil und vergiss die Handy-Cam nicht ! Viel Spaß und Erfolg !
LG Sugi#h


----------



## bottito (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Borkum*

Moin,

na, wie war es denn auf Borkum? Wäre schön, mal ein paar Rückmeldungen über Fangerfolge oder eben nicht Fangerfolge zu lesen.


----------



## EA.SpOrTs (26. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Borkum*

Hallo alle samt ich war auf Borkum konnte leider keinen Wolfsbarsch überlisten  jedoch einen Aal von 76 cm


----------



## bottito (23. September 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Borkum*

Hi, ich war zur gleichen Zeit wie Eddy auf Borkum.

In Sachen Spinfischen auf Wolfsbarsch habe ich volle Kann abgeschneidert. Beim Brandungsangeln ist mir aber eine schöne 43er Scholle an den Haken gegangen. Das macht die Wolfsbarsch-Niederlage erträglicher.

Spätestens Ostern 2012 wird der nächste Versuch gestartet!

Wie wäre es denn, Eddy, sollen wir nicht auch in heimischen Gefilden mal gemeinsam los?


----------



## Latao (16. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Borkum*

Ich empfehle euch auf Wolfsbarsche zu blinkern und zwar mit Meerforellenblinkern. Habe dort schon einiges erwischen können. Am besten geht ihr zum "Nordstrand" (Eigentlich Hauptbadestrand und im Norden liegt der auch nicht ) Also vorm Gezeitenland auf die Buhnenköpfe. Wie schon gesagt wurde Vorsicht Rutschgefahr! Ich hatte mal einen Wolfsbarsch gehakt den ich nach 20Minuten hin und her nicht einmal gesehen hatte dann riss er ab  Man munkelt es war ein Seehund.
Zum Thema Hornhechte: An den Buhnenköpfen am Südstrand. Ich habe meine mit Kugel,Fischfetzen am Haken und mit *langem* Vorfach gefangen. Am besten ein kleines Knickblei vor den Haken setzen sonst treibt der Fetzen gegen die Strömung zu weit auf.
Petri Heil.....


----------



## 0din (17. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Borkum*

Am Nordseeaquarium ist es zum Spinnfischen am besten die 2 Buhnen am Aquarium gehen am meisten weit rein und mann kann bei Ebbe und Flut dort gut angeln.Die vom Aquarium haben immer ihre Reusen da liegen so haben die Bewohner immer frisches Futter.Tipps kann mann von denen auch bekommen.Ich hab auch mit Mefo Blinker Erfolg gehabt Gufi geht aber auch gut.Die Meeräschen machen einen aber wahnsinnig da sie dort in Massen an der Buhnensteinpackung in Mordsgrößen rummschwimmen und sie einfach nicht fangbar sind.
(zumindest weiß ich nicht wie#d )Brandungsangeln geht rechts vom FKK Strand am besten allerdings gibt es keine Wattis zu kaufen und am Strand auch nicht überall auszubuddeln.Ich habe meine ca.zwei km.unterhalb der Heimlichen Liebe gefunden(Richtung Hafen).Auf der Insel gibt es aber auch einen tollen Angelverein mit Gewässer(Süßwasser)sind sehr nett! Beim ausstellen der Tageskarten durfen wir z.B selber das Datum eintragen da wir noch nicht wussten wann es passt,Freibier und jede menge Tipps gabs dort auch#6 und am Angeltag nen Zander#6
Borkum ist echt ein Traum:l


----------



## mokki (17. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Borkum*

Fängt man tatsächlich so gut Hornhechte in der Nordsee? Dachte bisher immer, ich müsste deswegen an die Ostsee düsen...


----------

